# Your Favorite Songs of the Year and Decade!



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Discuss your favorite songs of 2009 and the last ten years

Boom Boom Pow - Black Eyed Peas, favorite song of the year
Hemorrhage (In My Hands) - Fuel, favorite song of the decade.

Your turn^^


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

favorite song of the decade: can't decide 
Favorite song of the year- A Song For A Son-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

REDnico said:


> favorite song of the decade: can't decide
> Favorite song of the year- A Song For A Son-Smashing Pumpkins


 
Yeah, there are a lot of great songs from 2000-2009.  But Hemorrhage was the best one^^


----------



## Dass (Dec 20, 2009)

Decade: We Hold On - Rush
Year: New Moon Rising - Wolfmother (is one of the only two songs I know from this year)


----------



## quayza (Dec 20, 2009)

Current fav songs "Im the one", "I can transform ya", And "Dirty money." 

Yeah, Im partialy ghetto.


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

quayza said:


> Current fav songs "Im the one", "*I can transform ya*", And "Dirty money."
> 
> Yeah, Im partialy ghetto.


 
Finally! A song I actually know! Even if it is by a girlfriend beater...haha


----------



## quayza (Dec 20, 2009)

adog said:


> Finally! A song I actually know! Even if it is by a girlfriend beater...haha



We some people with good taste i see.

I also like various other types of music.


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

*Favourite songs of 2009:*

Sunlight Ascending - Out Of This Place II
Sunlight Ascending - All The Memories All At Once
Wardruna - Laukr
Korpiklaani - Vodka
Immortal - The Rise Of Darkness
Fairyland - Score To A New Beginning
Suidakra - Scathach
Suidakra - Bailles Strand
Gorgoroth - Satan-Prometheus
Gorgoroth - Rebirth
Sunn O))) - Big Church
Manegarm - Nattvasen
Manegarm - Delling
Manegarm - I Den Svartaste Jord
Manegarm - NattsjÃ¤l, DromsjÃ¤l
Ensiferum - The Longest Journey
Alestorm - Leviathan
Avathar - Kadotettu
Behemoth - Ov Fire And The Void
Eluveitie - Omnos
The Decemberists - The Wanting Comes In Waves / Repaid
Nargaroth - Winter
Chthonic - 1947
Ex Deo - Romulus
Wolven Ancestry - The Animalistic Awakening
Caspian - Of Foam And Wave
Altar of Plagues - Earth - As A Womb
Celldweller - Eon


----------



## quayza (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice list. Im not even sure if i ever herd of most of those.


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

quayza said:


> Nice list. Im not even sure if i ever herd of most of those.


Most havn't, no worries.


----------



## quayza (Dec 20, 2009)

Alright man.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 20, 2009)

For the decade?  Can't possible pick just one.  For the year?  Hmm...probably either Big Church by Sunn 0))) (already posted by DarkNoctus), Animalistic Awakening by Wolven Ancestry (also posted by DarkNoctus), or The Count of Tuscany by Dream Theater.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 21, 2009)

The Emo Song


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 22, 2009)

song of the year for me is:
The Last Amazing Greys by Sonata Arctica (both normal and symphonic versions)

and the songs of the decade for me are: 
The Cage by Sonata Arctica
Gravenimage by Sonata Arctica
Far Away by Freedom Call
Ocean by Freedom Call
The Scarecrow by Avantasia
Farewell by Freedom Call
The Wanderer by Freedom Call
Warriors by Freedom Call
Brighter Than a Thousand Suns by Maiden
For the Greater Good of God by Maiden
Warrior Inside by Dragonforce
Flame for Freedom by Dragonforce
Valley of the Damned by Dragonforce
Blood Brothers by Maiden 

Theres more but i cant think of them at the moment.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 22, 2009)

Favourite song of the year.... Uniform by Artillery

Some of my favorites of the decade:
Children of Bodom - Children of Decadence
Ensiferum - Iron
Ensiferum - Deathbringer From the Sky
Immortal - One by One
Manticora - 1944, Playing God
Symphony X - Evolution
Wintersun - Winter Madness


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

For this year? Serious everything from VV


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 22, 2009)

Sutitchi said:


> song of the year for me is:
> The Last Amazing Greys by Sonata Arctica (both normal and symphonic versions)
> 
> and the songs of the decade for me are:
> ...



No Wolf and Raven or San Sebastian?  For shame D:

Hehe, I kid


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 22, 2009)

Year - "Her Diamonds" by Rob Thomas
Decade - "Break My Stride" covered by Blue Lagoon


----------



## Viva (Dec 22, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Year - *"Her Diamonds" by Rob Thomas*
> Decade - "Break My Stride" covered by Blue Lagoon


 
D: He should have stuck with matchbox 20


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 22, 2009)

adog said:


> D: He should have stuck with matchbox 20


I dun' care, I like the song.


----------



## Viva (Dec 22, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I dun' care, I like the song.


 
i can't take no more, her tears like diamonds on the floor


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 22, 2009)

Year: Total Eclipse of the Heart literal version. (Look it up on Youtube)
Decade: Everyone Else Has Had More Sex Than Me by TISM (small-time Australian band, video on Youtube)


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Harder better faster stronger (alive 2007 remix) by daft punk.
Reasons to live by dragonforce
Re education through labour by rise against
New divide by linkin park (and all of there other stuff)
Getting away with muder by papa roach
Adagio for strings by william orbit
Telephone, just dance, paparazzi by lady gaga
crash by papa roach
beat it by fall out boy
ginasfs by fall out boy
disease by matchbox 20
how far weve come by matchbox 20
assassin by muse
uprising by muse
exo politics by muse
united states of eurasia by muse



all i can think of for now. 

EDIT
Long day by matchbox 20
3am by matchbox 20


----------



## Viva (Dec 22, 2009)

Krallis said:


> Harder better faster stronger (alive 2007 remix) by daft punk.
> Reasons to live by dragonforce
> Re education through labour by rise against
> New divide by linkin park (and all of there other stuff)
> ...


 
great taste, man


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

adog said:


> great taste, man


You have to be shitting me.


----------



## Viva (Dec 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You have to be shitting me.


 
Bitch alternative rock is the shiz


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

adog said:


> Bitch alternative rock is the shiz


It's more the Lady GaGa bit I'm pissed at. + Dragonforce doesn't help.


----------



## Viva (Dec 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's more the Lady GaGa bit I'm pissed at. + Dragonforce doesn't help.


 
Oh i don't listen to dragonforce, but i â™¥ lady gaga.  so i guess it cancels out :/


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

XD i can listen to anything really 
thot of some more


tears dont fall by bfmv
skinnyman by static x
aggro by the enemy
morning after by chester bennington
celebration song by unwritten law
up all night hy unwritten law
rest of my life by unwritten law
seein red by unwritten law
get up by unwritten law
i devise my own demise by papa roach
do or die by papa roach
to be loved by papa roach
rip out the wings of  butterfly by him (fantadtic guitar and vocals)
vampire heart by him



EDIT HOW COULD I FORGET

Radio/Video by SOAD
BYOB by SOAD
sad statue by soad


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Krallis said:


> XD i can listen to anything really


We both know that's bullshit.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

No. You think its bullshit.
I know what i like, you dont. End of.


----------



## Isen (Dec 22, 2009)

Assuming he has functioning ears, I guess he is technically correct.


----------



## Isen (Dec 22, 2009)

Krallis said:


> I enjoy listening to a range of music that encompasses many genres.


Okay I'll bite.

Like what?


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

It would take me too long to list, name a genre and ill name a few songs i like from it.


----------



## Dass (Dec 22, 2009)

Krallis said:


> It would take me too long to list, name a genre and ill name a few songs i like from it.



What's the most obscure genre I can think of...

Acid Jazz.

Edit; I thought of something more obscure.

RaÃ¯ Rock


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Krallis said:


> If you bothered to read my other posts you will notice i changed it, just for you.
> And like i said dont be so critical its common sense to know you cant like everything. I meant genres. I like a lot of genres, if not all of them, apart from screamo.


It just annoys me that when people say that, they call things like drone and death "noise". I was hoping you weren't one of those.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats cruel and you know it.
I cant know if i like it if ive never heard of it.
I do like a bit of jazz though...

And noctus. I meant by listen to all that i meant genres. okay every genre has some shit in it, but theres gold in each genre aswell

I think you midunderstood what i meant or i didnt phrase it right.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

No I didn't misunderstand it at all. You misunderstood me.

It's near impossible to like every genre.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Well if you include obscure ones then yeah.
But i do like

metal
dance
trance
emo
rock
alt rock
orchestral
rap
r&b
techno
...country
rock


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Krallis said:


> Well if you include obscure ones then yeah.
> But i do like
> 
> metal
> ...


What do you call obscure?


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Well like sub genres
Trance is an example i suppose. Subgenre of dance
And that acid jazz thing aswell.

Synthpop aswell


Btw what did you mean by drone and death.

did you just mean, shite music.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

How about ambient and drone?


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeh id say so.
Ambient maybe not so much to me, because ive got a lot of game sondyracks and they have a lot of ambient music in them.


Definite sub genre is

M4 part II by Faunts

google it. its sort of electronic/dance because of the guitar but it has a rock beat and a very emoish lyrics and vocals


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds crap, no fucking thanks.

Here's some great ambient music.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats pretty damn good.

Have you ever heard

Morning after by chester bennington?


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

And some more.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn that is good.
You should give faunts a listen to at least, ok my description was a bit shit but the song is damn good.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Fine link.

In the meantime, something I know you'll fucking love.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

i would link but im on my archos and i cant copy text.

just google M4 part II its like the first vid link.

And that celdweller is actually pretty good, although im not a fan of the vocals.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm listening right now. It sounds bland and sterile.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Meh, i like the melodies in it. The guitar especially.

But try skinnyman by static x its a damn good metal song
as is
getting away with murder by papa roach


----------



## mcfuzzy20 (Dec 23, 2009)

Where to begin...

*Of 2009 -*
Broken Hands - Lamb of God
Live This Down - Papa Roach
War is the Answer - Five Finger Death Punch
Break - Three Days Grace
S.E.X - Nickleback
World Painted Blood - Slayer

*Of the decade (in no particular order) - *
Duality, Before I Forget, Sulfur, and All Hope Is Gone - Slipknot
Stupify, Believe, Ten Thousand Fists, Pain Redefined, Indestructable, The Night, and Perfect Insanity - Disturbed
Nymphetamine (Overdose) - Cradle of Filth
Seven Deadly Sins - Flogging Molly
Walk With Me In Hell - Lamb of God
Conquer All - Behemoth
Through The Fire and Flames - Dragonforce
American Idiot - Green Day
Bring Me To Life - Evanescence
Assassin, The Resistance - Muse
Schism, Vicarious - Tool
Float On - Modest Mouse
Clocks, Viva La Vida - Coldplay
Prayer of the Refugee, Re-Education (Through Labor), Savior - Rise Against
How It Ends - DeVotchKa
First Date, The Rock Show - blink-182
Dead!, The Sharpest Lives, Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance
Black and White - Static-X
Diciple - Slayer
Chop Suey!, Aerials, B.Y.O.B - System of a Down
Empty Walls - Serj Tankian
Pain - Jimmy Eat World
Animal I Have Become, Riot - Three Days Grace
Mockingbird, The Real Slim Shady, We Made You - Eminem
Undead, Sell Your Soul, Young, Paradise Lost - Hollywood Undead

Feel free to argue/debate.


----------



## Sajo (Dec 23, 2009)

Lemme see... I've fallen in love with a lot of Passion Pit's music, like their song "Sleepyhead" and "The Reeling"
I also have a taste for Daft Punk, Royksopp, and some Aphex Twin. I love Venetian Snares for his delicious breakcore music. I like a lot of Alternative and some oldies. I can't really pick a favorite, but I'm listening to "Sleepyhead" right now and I lurves it.


----------



## Viva (Dec 23, 2009)

mcfuzzy20 said:


> Where to begin...
> 
> *Of 2009 -*
> Broken Hands - Lamb of God
> ...


 
love these


----------



## Viva (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't list all of mine.  This decade was just filled with so much awesome music


----------



## Revy (Dec 23, 2009)

i have so many i cant list them all!


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Rolling Stone magazine pretty much nailed it on the head, but they missed a few hundred other great songs


----------



## Keyox (Dec 28, 2009)

I have no clue when these songs were made, but they're my favorite songs evah~

Satellite by Guster
Yellow by Coldplay

DELIGHTFUL


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't know when the Hell it was made, but _Stacy's Mom_ by Fountains of Wayne is amazing.

Also _Accidentally in Love_, and _Hard Candy_ by Counting Crows.


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Dec 30, 2009)

Year
Burn Fetish-Eyedea & Abilities

Most of y'all probably haven't heard of these guys, but they're a pretty good rap duo. Worth a listen.

Decade:
Stan-Eminem & Dido

I know Stan is a really generic choice, but goddamn if I don't love that song in every way. Eminem's career zenith. What the hell happened between The Marshall Mathers LP and Relapse, dude? It boggles my mind how somebody could go from producing such good stuff to such crap.


----------



## Shindo (Dec 30, 2009)

wait

i just remembered how good this song is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_QMS3-WAN0&feature=related

Odd Nosdam, you are the true American Hero.


----------



## Stawks (Dec 31, 2009)

*2009*

Lust For Life by Girls
Roll Up Your Sleeves by We Were Promised Jetpacks
Us and Them by the Flaming Lips (Pink Floyd cover)
Mind Eraser, No Chaser by Them Crooked Vultures
At Least I'm Not As Sad (As I Used to Be) by fun.

*That Wacky Decade!*

3rd Planet by Modest Mouse
Little Girl by DFA1979
Ghost Mountain by the Unicorns
Rough Gem by Islands
Fell In Love With a Girl by the White Stripes
Shadow Government by They Might be Giants
Chicago Seemed Tired Last Night by the Hold Steady
It's All Gonna Break by Broken Social Scene
Dig, Lazarus, Dig!!! by Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Fear and Loathing in Mahwah, NJ by Titus Andronicus


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

Well my fav of the year is nothing seeing as i HATE 90% of new age music
my fav of the decade is Smash Your Symbols by cheap sex


----------

